# Probleem met booten, dhcpcd en eth0 werkt niet

## jongep86

Ik heb ook net gentoo geinstallerd van de livve cd rc 2 en vanaf stage 3. Tijdens setup ging alles perfect en herkende hij mijn  2 netwerkkaarten. 

als 

eth0 een intel "822nogwat" met de de4x5 module en 

eth1 een realtek 8139 met 8139too module

Deze modules laden via modules.autoload goed.  (geen errors hierbij dus)

Alleen bij dhcpcd gaat het fout bij het booten. 

Ik heb al de dhcpcd versie van de livecd gehaald. (dat heb ik gelezen in een van de forums) . Dat scheelde al want nu knippert de led op de eth0 kaart heel effe. Maar dhcpcd stopt dan en de netwerkkaart led gaat weer uit en er is niks veranderd. 

Ik heb in /etc/conf.d/net eth0 en eth1 op "dhcp" gezet 

Wat kan ik nog meer proberen om het netwerk werkend te krijgen? Iemand een idee?

bvd  Jonge86

----------

## water

Geef eens wat meer info over foutmeldingen e.d. En als je handmatig 

```
dhcpcd eth0 
```

 intikt? Ik dacht dat je ook eventueel een hostname kunt meegeven, maar hoe of wat weet ik ook niet helemaal. Zit je externe lijn aan eth0 of eth1?

----------

## jongep86

In ieder geval alvast bedankt voor het reageren

Ik krijg helemaal geen foutmelding , bij de geinstallerde dhcpcd sprong de prompt gelijk weer te voorschijn. Bij de dhcpcd van de livecd (die ik nu gebruik) springt de prompt terug na 15 seconden. Die livecd dhcpcd lijkt me al beter want ik zie nu tenminste het oranje (10mbit)netwerklampje op de kaart effe aangaan en het groen lampje (ten teken van verkeer) een paar keer knipperen. Hierna gaan beide lampjes weer uit en gebeurt er verder niks.

Wat ik gevonden heb is wel in /var/log/everything een paar van dit soort foutmeldingen:

(net zoals in topic https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=35997&highlight=var+log+everything)

[dhcpcd] dhcpStop: ioctl SIOCSIFADDR: Bad file descriptor 

[dhcpcd] dhcpStop: ioctl SIOCSIFFLAGS: Bad file descriptor 

[dhcpcd] terminating on signal 4 

[dhcpcd] dhcpStop: ioctl SIOCSIFADDR: Bad file descriptor 

enz... een aantal keer

Ik heb ook al aan de kernel acpi=off meegegeven wat niks uitmaakt. De netwerkkaart doet exact hetzelfde...

Mijn adsl lijn zit in eth0, in eth1 zit niks. DHCP werkt via windows perfect

----------

## theweb

Kan je je ADSL niet eens op de eth0 hangen en door ingave van modprobe 8139too en vervolgens "dhcpcd eth0" commando je netwerk niet aan de praat krijgen?

Ik heb ook een realtek 8139c netwerkkaart en deze werkt perfekt middels genoemde commando's.

Bovendien als je eth1 niet gebruikt en eth0 is een realtek kaart kan je misschien de eth0 eruit halen en enkel werken met de realtek kaart. Of maw je eth1 realtek wordt de eth0 kaart met de realtek chip. Die wordt nl probleemloos herkend.

Groeten,

----------

## GTVincent

 *jongep86 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [dhcpcd] dhcpStop: ioctl SIOCSIFADDR: Bad file descriptor 
> 
> [dhcpcd] dhcpStop: ioctl SIOCSIFFLAGS: Bad file descriptor 
> ...

 Heb je het al met de adsl-setup en adsl-start scripts geprobeerd? Je kunt dsl niet aanzetten door 'gewoon' dhcpd te gebruiken.

Weet je ook zeker dat je PPPoE in de kernel gecompileerd hebt? Anders zul je je DSL aansluiting nooit aan het werk krijgen

----------

## jongep86

Ik heb die adsl setup helemaal niet nodig, want ik heb een adsl modem en die stuurt die dhcp aanvraag gewoon door naar de dhcp server van de provider , ik heb ppoe helemaal niet nodig, het is echt alleen dhcp. Werkt onder windows en andere linux bakken wel gewoon...

----------

## water

Linux is geen windows, en ik weet niet of je wel/niet dat script nodig hebt. Ik heb zelf een kabelmodem en die functioneert volledig zelfstandig, maar die adsl-tools zijn er niet voor niets.

Wat ik nog even zag: /etc/conf.d/net.eth1 staat ook op "dhcp". Mogelijk geeft dat (ook) problemen. Als je die kaart toch niet gebruikt, verwijder dan het hele bestand, of hernoem het oid.

----------

## jongep86

welke adsl tools zijn dat dan precies?

Maar ik heb die tools volgens mij niet nodig omdat ik nergens een wachtwoord hoef op te geven ofzo . Het is geen adsl van kpn of zo'n andere provider.  Ik gebruik zeker geen ppoe. 

Het ads modem functioneert bij mij ook volledig zelfstandig. Volgens is er een probleem met die dhcpcd die gelevert wordt bij gentoo als ie geinstalleerd is. Het zijn ook twee verschillende versie, die van cd livecd  en de geinstalleerde. Zie ook andere forums waar ze problemen noemen met die dhcpcd versie, maar ik krijg die van mij maar niet werkend...

bedankt

----------

## water

Maak je situatie eens precies duidelijk:

Welk merk/type modem?

Welke provider/geen provider?

Netwerk?

Heb je de configuratie van eth1 al uitgeschakeld en weet je zeker dat je uitgaande lijn aan aan eth0 hangt? Kijk ook eens met 

```
find /usr/portage -name dhcp*

```

of je niet een oudere versie kunt installeren.

----------

## jongep86

modem is een copperjet van Allied Data Technologies

ADSL is van TU Delft

hieraan hangt een switch en daar zit mijn netwerkkabel in evenals de kabel van 7 andere mensen. 

Nu doe je een dhcp aanvraag en krijg je een ip. Die modem functioneert  alleen als bridge volgens mij, want ik krijg een ip van de dhcp sever van de TU. Niks met wachtwoorden dus. Volgns mij is dit dhcp in zijn simpelste vorm. 

Ik weet de netwerkkaarten zeker, dat heb ik ook opgezocht in de boot mededelingen. 

Bedankt voor die tip met oudere versie van dhcp, zal ik proberen, je hoort het nog

----------

## GTVincent

 *jongep86 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nu doe je een dhcp aanvraag en krijg je een ip. Die modem functioneert  alleen als bridge volgens mij, want ik krijg een ip van de dhcp sever van de TU. Niks met wachtwoorden dus. Volgns mij is dit dhcp in zijn simpelste vorm. 
> 
> 

 

Staat er iets in /var/log/syslog wat je misschien verder kan helpen? Ik heb zelf geen adsl modem, maar een directe verbinding naar een dsl-router via een normale ethernet kaart. Ik moet echter wél de pppd-daemon gebruiken, en dat gaat het beste met adsl-setup en -start. Volgens mij heeft DSL ppp nodig. Heb je dat wel in de kernel/als module zitten?

----------

## water

Kijk ook even in deze thread, misschien dat dat helpt:

http://forum.nedlinux.nl/viewtopic.php?t=7451

----------

